# The Alabama rig Legal or not??



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

This bait is quickly becoming a top bait to use, but as i read the Ohio laws it illegal to use in my opinion. What do you guys think about it. I am going to check with ODNR and will report back here what I find out


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

The way I understand it as long as you only have 3 hooks somewhere in the spread they are legal in Ohio. You can use the other arms with attractors but they are not allowed to have hooks on them.

Scott


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

This has been beat to death on here like every other week. On the ODR website they have a link, you can use three of the five arms with a lure with a hook or treble. Only 3 hooks or 3 trebles can be used at one time. The other two wires can have a lure without hooks or a spinner blade. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=23932


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

HawgHunter said:


> The way I understand it as long as you only have 3 hooks somewhere in the spread they are legal in Ohio. You can use the other arms with attractors but they are not allowed to have hooks on them.
> 
> Scott


+1. OP, What law(s) did you read? How I read it is you could have 58 swimbaits rigged up if so desired but only 3 can have hooks. Don't let anyone tell you different. Now certain tournaments or trails may ban it, but as far as ODNR is concerned it's legal, with 3 hooks only.

I've thrown it, albeit maybe in the wrong situation or area, and nothing magical happened...


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

http://ohiodnr.com/?tabid=23932

Legal with 3 or less hooks. Illegal with 4 or more.


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

Just picked up the new Ohio fish and Game magazine and they had an article in it about the A-Rig. The article quotes the Ohio fishing regs and says that you can use the rig as long as you are only running 3 hooked baits on the whole unit. The other two leaders you can run any type of hookless baits. Some of the suggestions in the mag are what others here have been talking about, blades, hooks cut off of jigs to run some worms, or even removing the hooks and running other swim baits.

Pretty good article and it is nice that they actually took and copied word for word the Ohio fishing regs.

Hope this helps
JW


----------



## OZZIEOHIO (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks alot I looked on there website and was looking for the alabama rig and didnt think to look for the umbrella rig. I normally dont tell these things but you have to use 5 baits that are the same baits. Then take one and just die the tip of its head mayby 1/4 to 3/8 inches I used red die on white flukes. That one you die will be the one that gets bitten almost evreytime. Im not sure if it looks hurt with the red die or just because its different but they attack it. Use in around the areas where thay are scooling but dont throw right in the middle of a scool


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is an article about the Alabama rig in Ohio from my buddys website http://www.ohiobassblog.com/2012/02/08/alabama-rigging-in-ohio-whats-all-the-fuss/


----------

